# Problème avec iCloud avec Safari



## HOOKER (15 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour
Je rejoins le club Safari (en espérant que c'est le bon endroit pour poster).
Imac 2015-sur High Sierra (depuis 2 jours) Safari(11.0.1) refuse de se connecter à iCloud.com,les autres sites sans problème.
Apres l'identification à 2 facteurs sur Safari pour me connecter à iCloud  j'ai le message suivant "iCloud a rencontré une erreur lors de la connexion au serveur".
J'ai vidé les caches, effacer l'historique,arret/démarrage de Safari.toujours pareil.
Pas problème avec Chrome qui se connecte parfaitement.
Une idée pour corriger ce dysfonctionnement?
Cordialement
Hooker

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section et merci de ne pas s'incruster là ou il ne faut pas.


----------



## touba (15 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, non ce n'est pas le bon endroit comme le titre du sujet l'indique mais bienvenue au Club Safari quand même !


----------

